# mk4 euroswitch mod



## V-DUBchic (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this has been discussed before, but i'm having a difficult time accessing archive info. either the threads arent there anymore, or i'm not searching correctly. anyhow! how do you modify your headlight switch to JUST have fogs on, and no high/lowbeams? i've seen pics before, where just the fogs are on. thanks!


----------



## Ted 2001 Jetta (Mar 9, 2001)

I can turn my fogs on with the amber driving lights! You just bend the TFL pin in the switch so it does not make contact in the wiring harness.


----------



## V-DUBchic (Oct 22, 2007)

alright, lets say i have the headlights on and pull the switch to activate my fogs. but if i turn the switch (pulled out for fogs) to the left to turn the headlights off and keep the ambers on, the switch physically will not turn unless it is pushed in. does bending this "TFL" pin allow it to turn left like i want it to? thanks


----------



## Ted 2001 Jetta (Mar 9, 2001)

No.....bending the TFL pin stops the daytime running light from working. I have a Jetta! 
I can't run the headlights without the amber driving lights on also.


----------



## V-DUBchic (Oct 22, 2007)

but i'm trying to run JUST fogs or JUST fogs and ambers. no headlights. sorry, if i'm confusing anyone!


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

not sure if that's possible, even with a euroswitch ... unless you have the fogs wired to a standalone switch ... but you'd have to remove the existing fog light wires from the euroswitch.


----------



## Ted 2001 Jetta (Mar 9, 2001)

I have added fog lights to the bottom grills. I ran a power wire straight to the euro-switch, pin #8. When I turn my euro switch once the amber lights turn on, (No DRL, because I have bent the TFL pin in the euro-switch.) Pull the switch out one click fogs and amber driving lights. Turn the switch one more time: headlights/amber/fogs on all together! I can't turn on only the fogs. They only go on with the ambers! Hope this helps. 

Check this out it might help..http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=37585


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

My euro switch from ECS tuning does that. Turn 1 click right for parking lights (ambers), and pull out once or even twice for fogs. When I did my first hid retro i put in burnt city lights so I could have JUST fogs or JUST projectors. 
Also not sure if it's different between Golfs and jettas.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I picked up a brand new Euro switch for a buck on eBay.
It came from an overseas seller but it eventually got here after a couple weeks.

It has a regular 3 position switch instead of the weird 2 position OEM one.
First position--> Off
Second position--> Markers
Third position--> Markers and headlights
Once the switch is not in the off position you can turn on the fogs by the usual pulling motion.
Another tug and the rear fogs can be activated (if you have them)


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

V-DUBchic said:


> alright, lets say i have the headlights on and pull the switch to activate my fogs. but if i turn the switch (pulled out for fogs) to the left to turn the headlights off and keep the ambers on, the switch physically will not turn unless it is pushed in.


It sounds like you don't even have a euro' switch. Does it have a parking light position?


----------



## 01MK4VRSIX (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys I know this is an old thread and the. DRL thing has been answered a hundred times already but it's just not that simple for me. I bought a aftermarket fog light kit and Euro switch off of eBay and the DRL mod is not working for me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HEADLIGHT-S...Sharan-EURO-/361038910990?hash=item540f98960e
My switch looks totally different on the back then all of the pictures and YouTube videos I've seen. I actually have four prongs on the right side instead of 3 and TFL is written underneath the middle of prong 3 and prong 4 








needless to say I tried both prongs without any success. Prong 4 killed the back lights in the instrument panel and prong 3 did the same but neither of them killed the DRL. I'm assuming it's because my switch looks different on the back and it's probably after market . Does anyone know which pin I need to bend to successfully kill the daytime running lights on this switch?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

01MK4VRSIX said:


> Does anyone know which pin I need to bend to successfully kill the daytime running lights on this switch?


Sounds like you have your "prongs" confused. Where are you getting these numbers - off of the connector on the wiring harness? Pin 3 is the third from the left in the bottom row.


----------



## 01MK4VRSIX (Dec 9, 2014)

dennisgli said:


> Sounds like you have your "prongs" confused. Where are you getting these numbers - off of the connector on the wiring harness? Pin 3 is the third from the left in the bottom row.


Not sure where I got the numbers from. I was referring as pin 3 being 3rd from the right in the top row and pin 4 being 4 th from the rightb in the top row. Most pics I have seen input have 3 pins on the right side of the top row mine has 4. And like I said TFL is written in between the 3rd and 4th pin from the right on the top row

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

01MK4VRSIX said:


> Not sure where I got the numbers from.


Look at the connector that the switch plugs into - it should have the numbers on it.


----------



## 01MK4VRSIX (Dec 9, 2014)

dennisgli said:


> Look at the connector that the switch plugs into - it should have the numbers on it.











Okay so I have tried 14 and 15 and neither of them work which pin number am I supposed to disable?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 01MK4VRSIX (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I think I figured out why it's not working lol this cheap eBay switch is labeled incorrectly

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

01MK4VRSIX said:


> Okay so I have tried 14 and 15 and neither of them work which pin number am I supposed to disable?


*3*


----------

